# Aussie Supplies



## Relle

Thought I'd start this so that we can have a bit of a data base and easy to find for everyone to get the cheapest possible for what they want, so just add to it as needed. 

Heirloom - CO - 5 litres $30. PO - 5 Litres $18 Castor - $9.95 
Escentuals - CO - 5 litres - $25. 20 litres $66. PO 5 litres $20 
New Directions - CO - 5 litres $47.30 5 litres 38.50 Castor - $9.90 

Aldi - Olive - 4 litres - $15.99 Evoo - $17.99 


Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz

*Relle *is Escentuals the same as Escentials ... just that today - 

*Escentials *have *Castor oil* - 5 litres - $35.00, 25 litres - $150.00 ... _there's no 20 litres in their list_.

They currently have a 10% discount on all stock ... but they also have an additional $8 for any order under $75.00.


----------



## Relle

Sorry Kaz, mispelt it. I didn't check out the castor, I've only put up the CO and PO.  20 litres was for CO.


----------



## Relle

Anyone in Aus know where I can get activated charcoal ?
I've tried - Aussie soap supplies, Big tree, New directions, Escentials, Heirloom, no one seems to have it.


----------



## sandyfootfarm

I'm looking for it as well. The health food shops around here don't have it and haven't found a good tested supply online.


----------



## nattynoo

I posted a reply about the charcoal in the other thread Relle.
I got mine from the chemist.


----------



## Relle

Thanks Nat, I saw that.


----------



## Relle

Kandlekaz,com.au

Just checked and she only has -
Almond oil
Apricot oil 
Cocoa Butter
Coconut oil

Coconut oil - 1 kg $10
                 - 18 kg  $126

Some suppliers sell in litres and some sell in kgs, but I think they weigh up the same.


----------



## sandyfootfarm

I forgot about this thread


----------



## Sezzah

Has anyone been able to find a supplier for ratan jot/alkanet root that ISNT online? I dont have any indian spice stores nearby and i dont want to place an order for just one item. Ive checked the usualy supermarket stores and they dont have. Also looking for annatto.


----------



## Sezzah

AussieSoapSupplies 
CO 4kg $30    PO 4kg $24

Wow just looking at that i guess they are a little expensive compared to others (heirloom)

Must remember that! Thanks guys. Very helpful.


----------



## shadowdancer

For the Activated Charcoal, you could try a fish place/pet supplies.  You use activated charcoal for filtering the water in fish tanks 

I have found that if you get anything from Aussie Soap Supplies, the minimum order is $40 PLUS postage on top, and if you're on the other side of the country, thenit's rather expensive.  Although they do have heaps and heaps of stuff that is not found anywhere else, its' kind of a do or die thing? You either bite the bullet and get it, or you don't use their stuff at all. 

Heirloom is my primary supplier, it's great old fashioned service, and the prices are comparitive.  I also find that New Directions have a lot of things also, and don't actually have a min. order value, but if you don't want to pay BIG money for courier, then specify you want them to post it Aussie Post.  They don't do registered post however.  

I haven't found anywhere unfortunately for the Alkanet root powder that isn't online, and only a good spice shop for the Annato.  I think the two can be obtained from New Directions however. 

Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## KylieO

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone buys from Glasshouse Handmade Products?

Cheers


----------



## Relle

Never heard of them, what do they sell  and where are they ?


----------



## KylieO

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Never heard of them, what do they sell  and where are they ?



they have the cheapest wooden moulds i've found.  here's a link

http://www.glasshousehandmadeproducts.c ... ds_31.html


----------



## Relle

Thanks, I did a google and found them.


----------



## KylieO

that is cheap yeah?  i'm losing my mind with who has what at what deal lol


----------



## Relle

They sound cheap, but you have to add the cost in for the postage. Dh just made me another mould and the wood alone was $10 from bunnings, so that seems a good price.

Its easy to lose track of who said what, I keep pen and paper by the computer and write down any info that I'm interested in for a later date or otherwise your always searching to find it when you need it. Things like places to order, which are the best FO's, hints and tips, are all in my folder.


----------



## KylieO

oh how i dream of a handy DH 

thanks Relle, i'll bite the bullet and get one

thanks again


----------



## Relle

BTW, I noticed on the mould page they said to get freezer paper at the supermarket. We don't have it here, (so don't where they get it from in Qld) but just use baking paper. I get mine from Aldi, they're about the cheapest for the size.


----------



## KylieO

ahhh, good old Aldi, and no annoying ad LOL


----------



## Relle

Franklins have Canola in a tin on special this week - its $9.99 for 4 litres or cheaper if your a member (good buying I thought). Only until Sunday.


----------



## nattynoo

Far out thats cheap oil!!
I steer clear of canola myself but a terrific price if you use it.

I got some oil the other day from Woolies. It was a lovely reallllly clear olive oil. Carbonell is the brand in the white tin. Was $18.99 for 4litres.


----------



## Relle

Thats a good price for OO Nat, I've used that for cooking. I buy pomace at $10 for 4 litres and find that pretty good, the canola I only use about 100g in 1000g of oil ,so not too much. It doesn't take long to use it all up though.  :roll:


----------



## Lynnz

When I sourced Activated Charcoal the only place I could find it at that time was Herb Wholesalers and min buy was 500gms. Well in the time that I have had it near two years now I think I have only used about 1/10th if that!!!!!!!. I would be very happy to share this with anyone in Aussie that would like some. It is best before August of next year. I am now on a stint of nights so would be Monday of next week before I got it out as only out and about if I absolutely have to when working. Orders get done by prepay by hubby on his way to work :0) so no interuptions to my much needed beauty sleep :0)


----------



## nattynoo

Lyn, I'd be more than happy to buy some off you. I've got caplets but I find them terrible. When I cut them open they go everywhere.


----------



## KylieO

i'd also be more than happy to buy some Lyn


----------



## Relle

Me too Lyn, thanks, have you still got my PO address ?


----------



## Lynnz

I am happy to send this on as hate to see waste and I will never get through it all. Will not be till the end of this week  as I am working. I am sure I have Nats and Relles addresses will just need yours KyleO, you can pm me with it


----------



## dOttY

Kylie, my hubby made my wooden log moulds.  This particular one holds a kg of oils.   Here's a pic...








$15ea + postage if you're interested, or any other Aussie


----------



## nattynoo

Thankyou Lyn. Thats very generous of you.


----------



## Relle

Thanks Lyn, let me know how much I owe you.


----------



## Lynnz

No Charge just glad to know it will get used :0)


----------



## KylieO

WOW girls, thanks so much.
Lyn, will PM your my addy <3

Dotty, if you handy hubby could make me some i'd be so over the moon *still dreaming of a handy hubby myself LOL*


----------



## Pretty n Plain

I've brought from Glasshouse a couple of times, she's lovely to deal with but havn't brought from her for quite a while.
 Aussie soaps, I like but I urgently needed some black dye one day but they insisted I could not purchase one item only. In the end I purchased it from Heirloom but the quality wasn't as good so I used the activated charcoal instead.
I love Escentials of Australia, they're fantastic to deal with, a bit delayed in their delivery (i'm probably just over axious for my goods) their site is easy to manuver around too and I love their prices.


----------



## Relle

I bought black oxide for colouring from Heirloom and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Lynnz

Pretty n Plain Ditto the Escentials I love the pricing and the new fragrance  oils are proving to be a big hit. Ordered the frangapani with my last order and sadly they were all but out so only ended up with 25mls but yummo licious it is :0).


----------



## nattynoo

Lovin up on Escentials here too. Must say for me being so close my order came in 2 days flat. Was very impressed. The Rose Petals & Oriental Musk specialty FO's really stood out for me on this order.
Oh & delivery was VERY reasonable @$18 considering I had bulk oils in my order.


----------



## jade-15

Just bumping up an old thread... new to the world of soap making & finding all this info very useful 
I was reading an aussie thread about caustic soda (can't remember where)... So I checked it out today whilst I was at bunnings.  They had 500g $3.97, and 2kg for $14.13 (works out to $3.53 per 500g unit).  Then went to woolies site to compare (couldn't remember the exact price!) and it's usually 500g for $4.61, but currently on special at $3.78.
Oh, and at Bunnings it was with all the paint supplies, not the cleaning supplies (as one might have foolishly thought!)  I stumbled upon it by accident as I was strolling around (Bunnings is my happy place...).
Hope that might help someone!


----------



## Relle

Depending on where you are - Bunnings don't have the same prices nation wide, I checked with the manager at out local one and she can't do it for the cheaper price, it's cheaper for me to get it at Woolies when it's on special. I don't pay $4.61 at full price.


----------



## karenbeth

Hi guys, if you have a farm supply - especially dairy - try there for caustic soda. I bought 5 kg for $29. Probably cheaper for bigger quantities but I don't want to store that much.
Karen


----------



## busy relaxing

Rice Bran Oil

Hello...Woolies currently have Rice Bran Oil at half price. (4 litre containers) My local one ran out, so they priced checked it.

*Alfa One Rice Bran Oil 4 Litre*

$9.84 each

1/2 Price, Save $9.85 

25¢ per 100ml

Hope this helps.

Saturday 9th November, 2013


----------



## Relle

I still have 4 litres left from the last sale they had. When you said they price checked it - did you mean they gave you a rain check for when it comes in ?

Karen, good price, unfortunately no farm supplies in metro Sydney.


----------



## jade-15

Ohhh thanks for pointing that out Relle9.  So I'm in south east Qld where I got those prices.


----------



## busy relaxing

Hi Relle 9 and Jade -15,

Actually the very nice lady at Wollies said   "When we next have it in stock, you can purchase the cans for the discount price.  Here's your raincheck".

Thought this was OK, they completely sold out in 24 hours at two of the local Wollies.    

Time for bed  and an early rise tomorrow   (although I would rather be making soap).

Take care,


----------



## Serenity

Relle9 said:


> Anyone in Aus know where I can get activated charcoal ?
> I've tried - Aussie soap supplies, Big tree, New directions, Escentials, Heirloom, no one seems to have it.



I bought some a few months ago from Aussie Soap Supplies. It's still on there - http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/activated-charcoal.html

It's the bamboo charcoal too which is supposed to be better than the hardwood charcoal. I used it and it was good.


----------



## Relle

Melissa thanks for the tip, that post you found was from 2 1/2 years ago, a fellow soaper had some and sent it to me.


----------



## Serenity

Oh really, oops! Sorry, I didn't notice.


----------

